# Carrier Ac On 21rs Complainting



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm having a problem with the fan screeching as it coast to a stop (like it needs oiling). It does not screech when running in AC or fan mode, just when it is coasting to a stop. This started happening about 4 days after I got the 21RS and has happen everytime since than (11 days). Don't see anything in the owner's manual regarding this or any oiling required in the maintenance section. The AC works perfectly otherwise.

Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Obviously something is off cant...

something is rubbing ...

try tightening down the four main bolts holding the A/C housing to the trailer itself...

but the fan is maintenance free so there are no bearings to oil...

and yes -- others have had this problem in the past three years ..


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Obviously something is off cant...
> 
> something is rubbing ...
> 
> ...


Is the "four main bolts" accessable from inside the trailer? or from up on the roof?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BaseCamp said:


> Obviously something is off cant...
> 
> something is rubbing ...
> 
> ...


Is the "four main bolts" accessable from inside the trailer? or from up on the roof?
[/quote]

Should be accessible from the inside...see the thread below named "Loose Bolts."


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds to me like a blower motor with bushings that are dry and worn or a dry bearing. Does it maks any noise when the fan is in low speed? Try spinning the fan by hand and see if it makes any noise. How old is the unit and how much use has it had? A blower motor should not be much of a problem to change and not too pricey.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Sounds to me like a blower motor with bushings that are dry and worn or a dry bearing. Does it maks any noise when the fan is in low speed? Try spinning the fan by hand and see if it makes any noise. How old is the unit and how much use has it had? A blower motor should not be much of a problem to change and not too pricey.


The trailer is a couple of months old and has had about 15 days of actual use. I'll try spinning it by hand later today.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BaseCamp,

It sure sounds like a bad bearing to me. Time to whip the ol' warranty out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Sometimes when the fan spins up to speed it moves away from the fan shroud (shaft moves slightly). When it spins down the shaft sometimes moves back in and the fan blads hit the shroud (noise). It can be due to a loose fan on the shaft or just need a well calibrated rap to the fan shroud with an instrument of sufficient force.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok, my holddown bolts were loose. But they're not responsible for the noise when the fan coasts to a stop.

If I were to take this in under warranty, do I take it into a Outback dealer or Carrier service center? The Carrier warranty owner's manual has a list of RV Service Warranty Centers.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My 23RS did exactly the same thing. The dealer ordered a whole new A/C unit. It's being installed now. If was just the fan motor I would think they would just replace it.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just a quick follow-up. I got the TT back from the dealer yesterday, new A/C installed. Hooked up the gen's and fired up the A/C. Ran it most of the day because I wanted to drain the gas out of the gen's. Started it up and shut it down a couple of times. No more whinning.








Chris


----------

